# Fuji Special Road Racer...yes, another one!



## HARPO (Jun 20, 2019)

Like the song by Whitesnake _"Here I Go Again"_...I found yet another one early this morning.
























































This makes number three, the second with the Belt saddle still attached. 

My size frame (the other two weren't), but this to will be passed along when I'm done (_though I might be hanging on to the saddle_). Condition is as shown...worn but original EXCEPT for the replaced front wheel.

I still need to look closer at it, I know it needs a lot of work, but the guy was firm on his price and I didn't argue...$50...which is close to what the belt saddle alone is worth.

So once again the Bike Magnet strikes...even though its been quite a few weeks!


----------



## juvela (Jun 20, 2019)

------

Well, you once again need to switch  on that that electric Fuji dealer sign I sent!   

Left crank arm dust cover hath gone walkabout!  You definitely should get a refund.  

Chainset date codes indicate manufacture in July & August of 1971 so likely a 1972 model.

See that once again we have the toothed lock washer arrangement on the bottom bracket.


-----


----------



## HARPO (Jun 20, 2019)

juvela said:


> ------
> 
> Well, you once again need to switch  not that that electric Fuji dealer sign I sent!
> 
> ...




Thanks, as usual, for your updates and info Roger. _ALWAYS_ appreciated!

Detailing is coming along nicely, with the paint being in incredible condition for a bike this old. Leather saddle is very pliable and took quite nicely to a conditioning, As I stated earlier, this will remain with me when the bike goes to its new owner.


----------



## juvela (Jun 20, 2019)

-----

Speaking of detailing, there is a question I have been wanting to ask you anent.

In cases where a frame exhibits decalcomania transfers the carrier film if ofttimes yellowed.

Have you found polishes than can take out the jaundice without damaging the transfers?

---

Your usual outstanding job with the _imagini _BTW.  


-----


----------



## HARPO (Jun 21, 2019)

It depends upon makeup of the transfer from different bicycle companies. 

I've had some that are not going to be anything except what they are. But what I do use on all just to test (_after a good cleaning_) is Turtle Wax Polishing Compound gently applied. Sometimes just Meguiars Polish. I do get lucky a lot though, lol.

ALL of the bikes I do go through a 4-Step process. Rubbing Compound...Polishing Compound...Polish...Wax. I just to see the bikes as clean as my cars.
I also have a collection of die-cast metal cars, ranging in sizes 1/24...1/12...and 1/18 scale. In all, almost 300 that I used to purchase over the years. Every single one has been waxed. Apparently the only loose screws are in my head...


----------



## juvela (Jun 21, 2019)

-----

Thanks so much for the response HARPO.

Your detailing expertise appreciated here.  

Question regarding the sacred mountain -

In the image below it looks like there may have been fire/smoke damage.

Realise that this is likely just a combination of corrosion and doyt.

It chances to give the _appearance _o' fyre damage...





-----


----------



## HARPO (Jun 21, 2019)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Thanks so much for the response HARPO.
> 
> ...




Nope. No fire. Just years of grime buildup.


----------



## slowride (Jun 21, 2019)

I wonder if someone “recycled” used motor oil by putting on bike mechanicals. The dark area look like carbon from combustion but there is no associated damage (melted cable housing)....
nice bike Harpo! That is a lovely saddle. The shifters remind me of Simplex; very nice. You mentioned bike appears used but I think instead it’s mostly dirt that gives that appearance, again from what appears liberally applied oil/lubricants that attracted the dirt (I only wish the POs of my recent bikes did this since alternative is sometimes rust).
How do you clean and lubricate your freewheels? Do you remove or leave in place? Same question for derailleurs.

it takes me months to turn something around  but it’s like you have and assembly line over there!


----------



## juvela (Jun 21, 2019)

slowride said:


> it takes me months to turn something around  but it’s like you have and assembly line over there!




-----

+1   


Great work and he turns 'em right around, then its on to the next.   

When he has the sacred mountain completed he'll be able to celebrate with a good solid _belt._


-----


----------



## HARPO (Jun 21, 2019)

slowride said:


> I wonder if someone “recycled” used motor oil by putting on bike mechanicals. The dark area look like carbon from combustion but there is no associated damage (melted cable housing)....
> nice bike Harpo! That is a lovely saddle. The shifters remind me of Simplex; very nice. You mentioned bike appears used but I think instead it’s mostly dirt that gives that appearance, again from what appears liberally applied oil/lubricants that attracted the dirt (I only wish the POs of my recent bikes did this since alternative is sometimes rust).
> How do you clean and lubricate your freewheels? Do you remove or leave in place? Same question for derailleurs.
> 
> it takes me months to turn something around  but it’s like you have and assembly line over there!




I just use WD-40 on the freewheels and derailleurs to clean and lubricate. Been doing it that way for years.

Bike is almost done. More detailing in crevices to be worked on, but otherwise completed...and I'm keeping the Belt saddle, lol. I have an extra regular type I'll place on for the next owner.


----------



## CavemanJoe (Jul 6, 2019)

I thought about making a run for that myself.. CL (Jericho). It was too far a drive, and then there is the bridge and tolls. Now, however, I am able to enjoy it vicariously!  Plus, no storage space required!  And, I am not getting yelled at for filling up that storage space! Thanks, Harpo.


----------



## HARPO (Jul 6, 2019)

CavemanJoe said:


> I thought about making a run for that myself.. CL (Jericho). It was too far a drive, and then there is the bridge and tolls. Now, however, I am able to enjoy it vicariously!  Plus, no storage space required!  And, I am not getting yelled at for filling up that storage space! Thanks, Harpo.




And now it's gone to another owner! Have to keep passing some along so I don't get yelled at, lol!


----------



## Sven (Jul 12, 2019)

Very nice bike, love the color.
_I go away for one week and you've gone buck ass wild!!! LOL_


----------



## HARPO (Jul 13, 2019)

Sven said:


> Very nice bike, love the color.
> _I go away for one week and you've gone buck ass wild!!! LOL_




Hahahahahaha!!


----------



## GwGorham (Jan 16, 2021)

Hey folks,

I believe this is a 74(?) That i just picked up today. Looks to be pretty good overall. Obviously it needs a period or at least style correct saddle. There is a kickstand on it, were those original? And yes the lamp and generator work and are coming off. Frame has some scraping down to metal. Pretty excited to clean it up and put some miles on it.


----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 16, 2021)

What a bike magnet!  Are you forced to hang them in trees yet?


----------



## juvela (Jan 23, 2021)

GwGorham said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I believe this is a 74(?) That i just picked up today. Looks to be pretty good overall. Obviously it needs a period or at least style correct saddle. There is a kickstand on it, were those original? And yes the lamp and generator work and are coming off. Frame has some scraping down to metal. Pretty excited to clean it up and put some miles on it.
> 
> ...



-----

thank you for sharing this example GwGorham and welcome to the forum!  

Nitto I-beam stem a fun item

this lug pattern inspired by the Prugnat model 62/d and comes from Eisho

fork looks to be an off-the-shelf item from Tange, original to bicycle, not a replacement but not produced by Fuji

original saddle was likely a Belt brand conventional leather one

front wheel a replacement & below quality of original

they did not come with prop stands so the one on there is a post-manufacture addition, from what can be seen of it appears to be either an ESGE (DE) or the Greenfield (USA) copy thereof

---

dating:

looks like it may be a whisker earlier than '74; you should find a date code mark on the backside of the Sugino Maxy crank arms (the 171 marking is their length in mm), there may also be one on the end of the Nitto bar

date mark decoder ring is here:






						Date of Manufacture of Bicycle Components can be used to date a bike: component dating
					

The manufacturer's date on a bicycle's components can often be used to determine the date of manufacture of the bike itself. Many bike parts have a date code cast or stamped into the piece. Bicycle component dating



					www.vintage-trek.com
				




-----


----------



## HARPO (Jan 24, 2021)

Goldenrod said:


> What a bike magnet!  Are you forced to hang them in trees yet?




Lol! I buy some, I sell some. It's what feeds the _Addiction_ and allows me to keep purchasing. 

Can't keep them all, as they say, but at least I can say that I've had certain ones for a while!


----------



## GwGorham (Mar 1, 2021)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> thank you for sharing this example GwGorham and welcome to the forum!
> 
> ...



Thanks! I will without a doubt be replacing the rims with proper ones when I find them. Also I just got ahold of a gorgeous Belt saddle for it. Now I need to get my hands on a stock seat post


----------



## juvela (Mar 1, 2021)

-----

There was a period in the 1970's when Fuji bicycles were badged as Campania brand by a company based in Van Nuys, California.

Here is a forum discussion thread on a Fuji S10-S transferred as a Campania -






						My new Campania - Bike Forums
					

Classic & Vintage - My new Campania - As found... taking a photo of the drive side was too tough to produce! A new to me Campania Concourse... I'm going to guess about circa 1974. I haven't tried to cipher any dates on any of the components yet. Nitto bars & stem, no name brakes (but with Fuji...



					www.bikeforums.net
				




there was a period of about one and one half years where some assembly on the Campania badged machines was performed at the facility in Van Nuys.

the firm also sold a higher model of Fuji which they termed the Professional:






						Campania Professional freebie - Bike Forums
					

Classic & Vintage - Campania Professional freebie - Picked this up last weekend from a neighbor. Dr. Google tells me this was a Japanese brand that was trying to evoke Italian flair, and this was apparently the top model. Its nothing special, but it is double butted chromoly, and apparently...



					www.bikeforums.net
				




-----


----------

